# General > General Knives & Blades >  My thoughts on survival knives.

## RangerXanatos

In reality, a survival knife becomes any knife you have with you when your life suddenly becomes endangered to immediate harm, natural or manmade.  

But what if you are planning on purchasing a knife specifically for survival scenarios? A purchased survival knife should be full tang, made of quality steel, able to take and hold an edge, stout, strong enough to take abuse and not fail under stress.  This may include batoning, chopping, prying, and digging.  This means that the survival knife will likely be medium to large in size, thick, heavy, and a jack of all trades, master of none.  When I go out, I usually do not carry a knife like this.  It is longer than Im used to, thicker than I want, heavier than I would carry, and doesnt performs specific tasks as well.  So if I wouldnt use it in settings I normally find myself in, what good is it?  None!

Sow how about instead of survival knives, we look at woods knives?  A woods knife would be a knife that you take along while spending small amounts of time out in the woods, say for hiking, hunting, or short camping trips.  This type of knife should be a fixed blade, sharp, made of quality steel, able to take and hold an edge, and strong enough to not fail during normal use.  These will normally be small to medium in size, and thinner and lighter than a survival knife.  These knives may not baton, chop, pry, or dig as well as a survival knife, but they are much more likely to be carried by the average person.  And as stated in the beginning of this post, a survival knife becomes the knife you have WITH you.  Not the one you have back at home.

So instead of spending a large sum of money looking for the best survival knife that doesnt nor ever will exist, find a woods knife that fits your needs and USE it! Find its strengths and weaknesses, how much stress it can tolerate without failing, how to take care of it in the settings you normally find yourself in, and how to use it for maximum performance.  These skills are what you should focus on in case you do actually find yourself in a survival scenario. 

Am I saying that you should not buy that tank of a knife that weighs two pounds?  No.  If you like that kind of knife, then go for it. But a knife you are familiar with its abilities, know how to use, and most importantly, will regularly carry with you, will be a much safer bet than a survival knife that you do not.

----------


## alaskabushman

I agree with you, the knives I usually find myself reaching for during an outdoor adventure don't usually stack up as "survival knives".

----------


## ninjasurvivor

Pretty much. A 4 inch or less blade works really well out in the field. The only reason they suggest going over 4 inches is for batoning sake. But you generally don't need to baton that much or pieces that thick. 

There's a fantasy surrounding things a man can do with his knife. Maybe it's stabbing ninja zombies. Or chopping enough wood to build a log cabin. Prying open the door of an army tank or skinning a woolly mammoth. But for those of us who go out and actually do the real life mundane bushcraft tasks that knives were meant for, you need something much more modest.

----------


## RangerXanatos

Don't get me wrong. I have a couple of knives that would be considered survival knives, but I never carry them in any instance in which I might find myself if a bad situation.  Usually just around the house and property, close enough where they don't even make it on my belt but stay in my hand.  I simply just find them too heavy, big, and thick for what I normally do when out.

----------


## ninjasurvivor

> Don't get me wrong. I have a couple of knives that would be considered survival knives, but I never carry them in any instance in which I might find myself if a bad situation.  Usually just around the house and property, close enough where they don't even make it on my belt but stay in my hand.  I simply just find them too heavy, big, and thick for what I normally do when out.


Me too. That's actually how I broke my imitation Rambo knife. I was using it to pry some roots out of the ground in the backyard. It did a good job on them for a while. But the plastic mold inside the handle cracked and the blade fell off.

----------


## hunter63

My first home made "Survival knife", Thanks Rambo.....hollow handle, industrial hack saw blade with saw still there....is still being used as the garden knife.

Mostly use SAK, Mora's, Buck's, Green River..... all older....but have been toying with changing out the knife/hatchet combo on hunting pack with a BK2...Haven't done it yet.

----------


## alaskabushman

The BK2 is a hefty knife! I like mine but it's almost too heavy for belt carry. If you wind up getting one keep in mind that there are voids under the handle scales that can be packed with extra goodies.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Seniorman

These have worked for me for many years in all kinds of outdoor situations, hunting, camping, hiking, etc., in all kinds of weather.

Top, a forged 15N20 4" semi-drop point blade, designed by me, forged by the late bladesmith, Bill Buchman of Bend, Oregon, in 1982.

The folder is a Camillus Stockman given to me by my father when I was 13, in 1950.  It is ALWAYS in my pocket.  

Bottom knife is an old Gerber A475, 4¾" stainless blade I bought sometime around 1972 or 1973.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

I can not recall in 65 years of outdoor activities ever needing any knife any larger except one time about five years ago in a very, very unique situation.  

Guess I'll stick with these old friends.   :Thumbup: 

S.M.

----------


## hunter63

> The BK2 is a hefty knife! I like mine but it's almost too heavy for belt carry. If you wind up getting one keep in mind that there are voids under the handle scales that can be packed with extra goodies.


Yeah, Thanks.......my first "Survival knife"

Bought it off a guy on another forum for $60 bucks "used" with two sheaths.
Wasn't used all that much...pretty sharp and a real "club" of a blade......
Like I said was planning for swapping out the hunting fanny pack combo...kinda heavy as is....but the BK2 weighs just about as much.

So like it showed up, and it took it out in the yard, so as to see it survive....just sat there......LOL
We will see.

BTW I don't baton any more than I have to, and generally use an ax, hatchet, hawk....so a hunting knife is more my speed.

----------


## randyt

There's not much a three blade stockman cannot do.

----------


## hunter63

S.M.  Looks like you have your base's covered......I wouldn't need anything more either.
Thanks for posting.

----------


## Sarge47

> In reality, a survival knife becomes any knife you have with you when your life suddenly becomes endangered to immediate harm, natural or manmade.  
> 
> But what if you are planning on purchasing a knife specifically for survival scenarios? A purchased survival knife should be full tang, made of quality steel, able to take and hold an edge, stout, strong enough to take abuse and not fail under stress.  This may include batoning, chopping, prying, and digging.  This means that the survival knife will likely be medium to large in size, thick, heavy, and a jack of all trades, master of none.  When I go out, I usually do not carry a knife like this.  It is longer than Im used to, thicker than I want, heavier than I would carry, and doesnt performs specific tasks as well.  So if I wouldnt use it in settings I normally find myself in, what good is it?  None!
> 
> Sow how about instead of survival knives, we look at woods knives?  A woods knife would be a knife that you take along while spending small amounts of time out in the woods, say for hiking, hunting, or short camping trips.  This type of knife should be a fixed blade, sharp, made of quality steel, able to take and hold an edge, and strong enough to not fail during normal use.  These will normally be small to medium in size, and thinner and lighter than a survival knife.  These knives may not baton, chop, pry, or dig as well as a survival knife, but they are much more likely to be carried by the average person.  And as stated in the beginning of this post, a survival knife becomes the knife you have WITH you.  Not the one you have back at home.
> 
> So instead of spending a large sum of money looking for the best survival knife that doesnt nor ever will exist, find a woods knife that fits your needs and USE it! Find its strengths and weaknesses, how much stress it can tolerate without failing, how to take care of it in the settings you normally find yourself in, and how to use it for maximum performance.  These skills are what you should focus on in case you do actually find yourself in a survival scenario. 
> 
> Am I saying that you should not buy that tank of a knife that weighs two pounds?  No.  If you like that kind of knife, then go for it. But a knife you are familiar with its abilities, know how to use, and most importantly, will regularly carry with you, will be a much safer bet than a survival knife that you do not.


Great post!  Positive rep sent your way!.... :Cowboy:

----------


## randallss7

I do not have much experience with over the counter type knives as many of you know, if I want something in particular I just make it.  With that said I think a lot of you guys are really missing the boat by not picking up a Harbor Freight survival knife or two...."just saying".  They are on sale right now for 9.99.  

harbor survival.jpg

----------


## hunter63

LOL....Aw man I just told the guy that it was junk....LOL....Where is the dude anyway?......

----------


## Highhawk1948

Good advise.  A good "woods knife" and a pocket knife will stand you in good stead.

----------


## crashdive123

Harbor Freight........pfffffft.  What you really need is a Rambo Super Deer Slayer Deluxe with Scope, Laser, Holo, Tac Light.  Kind of fits with the Ninja Glock.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## kyratshooter

I had one of those once but I found that the flip up scope caps kept getting in the way.

----------


## hunter63

> Harbor Freight........pfffffft.  What you really need is a Rambo Super Deer Slayer Deluxe with Scope, Laser, Holo, Tac Light.  Kind of fits with the Ninja Glock.
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


Man, I gotta git 1 of ten ther ones......

----------


## DomC

Nah. This is what you need...

Dom

----------


## Sarge47

> Nah. This is what you need...
> 
> Dom


He didn't even know what the teeny tiny survival kit contained until he looked at it!  LOL!  Nothing about keeping the sheath!  Don't all rush at once to buy it, they'll be out of stock quickly.... :Lol:

----------


## MrFixIt

I've been carrying my Condor Tavian since I bought it earlier this year. Not too big and not too small.
I've found that it covers basically all of my bushcraft needs.
I still carry my small handmade knife for light duty camp chores, and depending on where and when I'm going, I'll still pack my Ghurka (had it for years), and a folding saw.

----------


## Sarge47

I use both my Buck Hoodlum and my Gurka for cutting through heavy brush.  I own smaller fixed blade knifes that either ride along on my belt or hang from my neck by 550 cord, like my Mora 2000.  Another favorite is my Buck Vanguard.  It has a rubberized handle and a small 4" blade.  I decided to buy one after I saw Bob Newman show one in "The Ultimate Outdoorsman."  I agree that the knife on your belt does not have to be big enough to "gut an elephant."  A good all around camp/outdoors/woods knife just has to be able to cut... :Smartass:

----------


## abfarmboy

I realize this is an older post but had to say it was a good one! Reps sent to OP!

----------


## Tokwan

Get the Ontario Blackbird SK5..its a good one. tested it.really tough and the sheath works as a survival kit storage.

----------


## Farley

I like the phrase, "the best survival knife is the one you have with you at the time".  It says alot and is so incredibly true.

I think that for anyone who has actually used their knives for camp tasks, general bushcraft, and garden/house duties, know what it is they like or need in a knife.  It still pays to carry a folder as well as a belt knife.
While it's true, there is no perfect, do it all knife, experience will tell you what is "perfect" for you.

----------


## DomC

If for instance if you were on a commercial flight flying over the coast of South America and the plane goes down in the Andes (it's happened before) and burns to ashes. You are lucky to survive for instance. Of course you wouldn't have a "survival knife" on your person so what would you do? Would you have packed a knife in your checked baggage? Would you be able to find it in the burned remains of the airliner? How would one survive? The best survival knife would not be the one you have with you at the time. I think alot of us would be SOL...that's a scary scenario folks. Is there an answer? What are your thoughts?

DomC

----------


## Tokwan

If its not with you, then you can't use it to survive. So I do not agree with any of the phrases. If you are talking about the best survival knife, its the knife that you carry with you, prepared and you know how to utilize the knife and it works. It does not break into 2 when you need to baton it, the tip does not break when you wanna make a bow drill and it can cut with ease.

----------


## Rick

In your scenario you have a lot of debris to make tools out of. Me? I'm probably sticking with the wreckage if possible. It just so happened Ruth Hawke was also on the flight and we were the only two to survive. I'll try to keep her warm.

----------


## MrFixIt

> If for instance if you were on a commercial flight flying over the coast of South America and the plane goes down in the Andes (it's happened before) and burns to ashes. You are lucky to survive for instance. Of course you wouldn't have a "survival knife" on your person so what would you do? Would you have packed a knife in your checked baggage? Would you be able to find it in the burned remains of the airliner? How would one survive? The best survival knife would not be the one you have with you at the time. I think alot of us would be SOL...that's a scary scenario folks. Is there an answer? What are your thoughts?
> 
> DomC


This is a scary scenario. I'll echo Rick's statement about staying close to the wreckage site, and utilizing whatever I could scrounge from said wreckage.
I would also be thanking *insert religious deity here* that I survived in the first place!

----------


## hunter63

What's with not being able to see page 2?

If I post it takes me to page 2....but can't seem to get here any other way.
Ideas?

----------


## Rick

Don't know. It's working okay for me. Try clearing your cache.

----------


## hunter63

Happened again

Could see you comment with out a new post....
Only thread that it's happening to.....
Had one awhile back....doing the same thing.....Oh well......

----------


## crashdive123

> Happened again
> 
> Could see you comment with out a new post....
> Only thread that it's happening to.....
> Had one awhile back....doing the same thing.....Oh well......


That happened to me about a year or so ago.  Not sure why and it seemed to clear itself up eventually.  My guess is gremlins.

----------


## Rick

Well, if anyone would know about pests it would be Crash. I'll eyeball the goozit chute and see if any are in there.

----------


## hunter63

Seems to be back working.....Nice job Crash....What kinda spray did ya use?

----------


## crashdive123

I sprayed some of the gozinta on the party line.  Made it double strength.

----------


## Rick

While I was down there I might add! 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## crashdive123

It's the triple strength that you have to worry about.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Adventure Wolf

> So how about instead of survival knives, we look at woods knives?


I like this point of view!

----------


## Enigma

> While I was down there I might add! 
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


Cool looking drain. Anyone do UE here?

----------


## Auban

i carry an old crappy wakizashi.   i like it.  it works.

----------


## Enigma

The whole subject of "one survival knife" seems a bit strange to me. After years of reading this particular topic on forums, to me, like so many regurgitated 'survivalist' topics, it is one which has been created as a fantasy soley to create an online topic and not much more.

It's like saying, "In a survival situation, you can only have one pair of underpants, so which brand and style would you choose, and why".

Bloody rubbish.

What is stopping people carrying 2 knives? I do, all the time. Knives are a tool only, so if you need a particular tool, then carry it. If I hunt, I take 4 knives. If I dont hunt, I take 2 knives and a bush saw.

Just like any other piece of equipment out there.
For me, thye whole "one knife only' thing, is like saying what clothing shall I take for all four seasons?

Online crap, created for discussion only, by people who hardly set foot outdoors.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Some of the tools I use.
Top to Bottom. left to right.

Tramontina short blade Machete, $10 (Brazil)

Green River skinner and utility carbon blade. (Gifted to me  2004) U.S.A

Victorinox 7inch Skinner stainless steel (Switzerland, Gifted to me  2004)

Dexter Russell boner stainless steel (USA. another gift from 2004)

BK2 USA, $70

Opinel Carbone France (Carbon steel) variety utility blade (used in classes to show pyrophoricity) France $18

----------


## Rick

I think you'll find most folks on here view knives as tools. Each one designed for a particular job. Most carry different kinds when they are out. They have different kinds in their vehicles and different kinds in their packs. Some even have different kinds for every day carry.

----------


## Enigma

Oh good. Sanity.

hallelujah!

----------


## Jeffery Chattanooga

As far as knives go, I truly believe for me, the best thing I ever learned, was how to properly sharpen one. But don't get me wrong, I love me some nice knives!

----------


## Rick

Having said that, if someone wants to carry only one that's certainly their privilege and if they believe a single knife is all that's needed it's hardly for me to judge. If it works for them all the better.

----------


## Wildthang

I want me one of those tactical knives! They are more gooder and cost more too!

----------


## Faiaoga

> Having said that, if someone wants to carry only one that's certainly their privilege and if they believe a single knife is all that's needed it's hardly for me to judge. If it works for them all the better.


I know little about "survival" knives, but I have had the privilege of living and working with Samoans in the tropical rain forest.  An inexpensive 18 inch carbon steel machete is the survival Jack of All Trades - survival, brush clearing. planting crops, food preparation - anything and everything.  I suspect that other indigenous people have similar "survival knives".   :Clover:

----------


## Lamewolf

> harbor freight........pfffffft.  What you really need is a rambo super deer slayer deluxe with scope, laser, holo, tac light.  Kind of fits with the ninja glock.
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


i love it ! Lol

----------


## Lamewolf

I probably have somewhere near 300 knives in my collection.  Some large, some small, and a lot in between.  But most times when I venture out into the woods for a short walk, I grab a "woods knife" which is usually something with a 3 to 4 inch blade, sometimes maybe a 5 incher, and at the same time I have my SAK Camper in my pocket.

If I'm going to be in the woods overnight or for a few days, I also have either a good chopper in my pack or a hatchet.  I'm kind of the Nesmuk type when staying in the woods, a small belt knife, pocket knife, and a chopping tool such as a large chopper knife or hatchet.  If I'm going out for a few days minimalist style, I grab only my Esee Lasertrike.  Its a good all arounder being not too big or too small with enough weight to chop if need be, but being a full flat grind the edge is thin enough for carving and slicing.  But my favorite go to for just woods walking is my Condor Woodlaw with 3 7/8 inch scandi grind blade.

----------


## hunter63

.....(trudge, trudge)....(Pant, pant)
Neighbor: "Hey where y'all goin'?"

Survivalist, "I buggin' out man......SHTF, ya know?"
Neighbor, "What in the big sack?"
Survivalist, "Knives.....one for every occasion...Lot of knives".
Neighbor, "Ya didn't get too far....." 
Survivalist, "Yeah, I know about 200 pounds of knives....can't carry them far,....but by God I am ready...couldn't stand to leave them.....never know, right....one for everything". 

Neighbor, "Yeah, well, I'm heading down to the saloon, and watch TSHTF on cable TV......have some brewski's...everyone knows all things can be decided at saloons...besides there is a bottle opener on my SAK...all I need, today."

----------


## DSJohnson

> .....(trudge, trudge)....(Pant, pant)
> Neighbor: "Hey where y'all goin'?"
> 
> Survivalist, "I buggin' out man......SHTF, ya know?"
> Neighbor, "What in the big sack?"
> Survivalist, "Knives.....one for every occasion...Lot of knives".
> Neighbor, "Ya didn't get too far....." 
> Survivalist, "Yeah, I know about 200 pounds of knives....can't carry them far,....but by God I am ready...couldn't stand to leave them.....never know, right....one for everything". 
> 
> Neighbor, "Yeah, well, I'm heading down to the saloon, and watch TSHTF on cable TV......have some brewski's...everyone knows all things can be decided at saloons...besides there is a bottle opener on my SAK...all I need, today."


HEY QUIT MAKIN' FUN OF ME!  I am going to need all these knives and all the rest of the stuff in this pack...(Panting)

----------


## Wildthang

I always have my Buck 110 folder, best pocket knife I have ever seen, and a Buck fixed blade with about a 4" blade. Also carry a hatchet if going out far into the woods. I cant see the need for more than that because I also carry a sharpener!

----------


## hayshaker

just put some mountain bike tires on that pack ya that's the ticket.

----------


## DeadLeaf

I've been thinking about this lately. 
I put a travel "in case" scenario together if I was ever poor and begging for money and at the same time, traveling for unknown number of days through wilderness at any given point. 
Pretty much when I go backpacking or fishing I bring my Leatherman multitool which I've learned I can easily saw over one inch branches with amongst other things. 
Like the OP said..real quality knives are big and heavy for short trips unless you know you'll need it. 
So I went out and price checked a local sports store for useful and inexpensive knives. I was surprised to find quite a few options for cheap hunting style knives, spear tips, sling shots and blades, even axes. At least for this location, I know that it wouldn't be much effort to panhandle near by if I really had to, in order to afford something useful. With a little care and luck, an inexpensive blade could help out in a pinch if you faced a trek from one location through a wilderness area, in order to get to the other side. The inexpensive yet bulky tool can be given away at the next town, easily affordable the next time it's needed. 
Of course if I had only moments to grab my best knives, it would have to be during the day because I keep them in storage. I have a few 8 inch blades and swords. 
I don't believe in guns..I believe in stealth  :Ninja:

----------


## NightSG

One knife reminds me of my least favorite feature of Alone; who determines their kit by item count?  Size, weight, even cost, sure, but in what realistic situation will I have the choice between one heavy canvas tarp or one butane lighter?

In my pocket, Benchmade Griptilian plain edge.  Under the car seat, Mora Classic (#2, I think - the one with a single guard) to go on my belt if I'm hiking in the woods.  In the trunk, Cold Steel kukri and "camp axe" size hatchet that can easily be hung on the straps of my bug-out-bag daypack.  In the pack, a decent Schrade skinner and a Dollar Tree paring knife for any task that will damage whatever knife is used.  (Sharpened pretty well with a Lansky kit to be useful.  Might grab a few more of those as trade items and/or loaners. Beats the heck out of nothing for the people who didn't prepare right.)  In the door pocket, a #3 handle and a few #15 scalpel blades for digging deep splinters.  (Just used one this morning at work and was very glad I had it because nothing else would have done the job with so little damage.)  As long as I'm within a sprint of the car (which is most of the time, unless I'm intentionally hiking in which case I'll be carrying at least some of that gear) when something goes wrong, I can rethink it all for the current situation.

----------


## Rick

I believe in guns....and night vision.

----------


## Erratus Animus

I think most in the hobby or game of bushcraft and or survival are by nature confident people. One would have to have a level of confidence to take their lives in their hands and seek to earn skills to carry on even if alone so its no surprise to me to see how divided we can be on simple subjects like knives. Geography, personal knowledge or lack of it, skill in use or lack of it, financial means, media hype, hero worship, ego/ fan boys, personal taste and our desire to keep up with the jones or do them a one better drives the debate. The truth is that there does not exist a perfect knife steel nor a knife that can out preform every knife out there in every category.  

 Now that said I tend to build hard use knives with lifetime warranty's and with Wilderness Living in mind. Yup that pretty much covers survival since living is surviving. Does this knife do everything better than another? No It will do most everything pretty well but a knife that is a good craver may not do so well at rougher task and a knife with a thick spine may not be the best cutter without having to be excessively wide to get the proper geometry. carbon steel. 5.5 to 6" blade, 4.5 to 5" handle, between .140 and .156 spine ( just a little under 5/32 or 5/32) flat saber grind, full tang, unbreakable tip, thumb ramp, spear point with not too much belly for good carving, tapered tang, squared spine, cerakoated except on the squared portion of the spine and mechanical screws or Ti tubes to hold the G10 or micarta handle scales on. I have such a knife called the dark horse and when paired with a low belly scandi ground blade say a hair over 3/32 .116 I can handle any task that I would reasonably need to do. Emphases on the need to preform REASONABLE task.

----------


## crashdive123

> I believe in guns....and night vision.


Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## DeadLeaf

Aside from the fact that I have no money to buy the best quality knife..I cant just carry another heavy item on top of another heavy item so on and so on... so getting around that would be a mental challenge. If I ever became homeless (when I become homeless rather) I wouldn't stay in one city..I would travel according to the route I've chosen. I'm always researching some part of America I intend to travel to. 
The problem with the knives I do have is the quality of the steel, and I don't want them snapping in the field or breaking..sending sharp pieces into my head or something. I don't want ****ty knife steel stuck in my head... that's a no no on productivity. 
I wouldn't travel with a gun, but if I knew I was gonna go live in the woods with bears I'd conform to bullets real quick..and bring a huge machete  :Ninja:

----------


## kyratshooter

> . 
> I don't believe in guns..I believe in stealth


OK, how old are you and what is the reason you are not allowed to own firearms?

Just because you do not believe in them does not mean they do not exist.

Trekking through the wilderness from one town to another but the Walmart is still open and selling cheap knives???

All your big knives and swords in storage???

Once again, I don't know where you guys come up with this stuff !!!

----------


## madmax

[QUOTE=kyratshooter;467534]OK, how old are you and what is the reason you are not allowed to own firearms?

Just because you do not believe in them does not mean they do not exist.

Trekking through the wilderness from one town to another but the Walmart is still open and selling cheap knives???

All your big knives and swords in storage???

*Once again, I don't know where you guys come up with this stuff !!![/*QUOTE]

I'm trying so hard not to comment.   :dissolve:

----------


## DeadLeaf

Dude.. try and chill haha!!

I'm not living in some back country mountain town. I mean..we do have murders but there isn't any bears or buck to shoot, and we have no reason to carry hunting knives and axes in my town. I'm just being practical. 
Of course I'd feel safer with a gun, but I'm poor. I'll probably always be poor. Perhaps a can of bear spray if it's really necessary,  and a good sharp blade. But let's get real..I'm no apex predator trying to get stuck in the woods for months and years at a time. If I'm going through the wilderness, i intend to get out in a reasonable time, and I'll be prepared for the trip. Bet your sweet jelly beans I'd stick with anyone hiking in my direction to keep the strength in numbers. 
When I get to the next town, the cheap bulky knife isn't gonna serve me much purpose. I'm not gonna get into a knife fight, like many macho hunters think they will. I don't need a weapon to feel safe unless I'm in the woods. No one has ever targeted me in a way that I'd actually threaten them with a knife in the city. I don't come across as someone who's worth robbing or starting stuff with. I tend to attract a lot of strangers who feel the need to protect me and be my friend. That's an advantage I've always had to making sure I don't need to feel unsafe pretty much everywhere I go. I don't have to prove anything ever  :Smile:

----------


## kyratshooter

Don't worry Dead Leaf, you are proving far more than you suspect.

There is a real concern here due to the long and short term memories of the regular members.

We still have them.  

Both long and short term, so we can remember previous posts as we skip across the forum contents.

You are apparently a 33 year old man still living with his parents and have no job, based on the comment "that's funny" in your profile.  You consider begging a valid means of acquiring equipment based on the previous post in this thread.  You depend on being pitiful to insure your safety and to draw people near you whom you can victimize for as long as it is convenient.  You live in an urban area and have no experience with wilderness survival but you are here giving advice and opinion.  Add to that the fact that the best item in your carving skills post was a pot pipe.  

You say you are poor and will probably always be poor,  WHY???  Why would anyone choose to remain poor unless they were terrified of expectations.  If you prove you can succeed others will expect you to pull your own weight, then you will be stuck with having to WORK for the rest of your life.  It is easier to look pitiful and accept the "kindness of others", while wallowing in poverty and growing angry at those who succeed.

But you have no education, and you have been sick and your GF left you, and your parents need your help and so does the little old lady you are expecting to supply you with free rent.  

You desperately need a hero shift.  It is time to leave the Mutant Ninja Turtles behind and focus on a man sized hero, perhaps Chuck Yeager or even John Wayne.  I can just imagine what he would say right now...

You are not in your situation because the world is against you...
You are in this situation because you are a dumb @$$.

----------


## DeadLeaf

I'm sorry, I didn't mean to create any conflict

----------


## Seniorman

> DEAD LEAF - " ... I don't believe in guns..I believe in stealth."


Stealth is all well and good... until you run into a man with a  gun who wants all your stuff.   :Helpsmilie: 

S.M.

----------


## DeadLeaf

That was just a joke. It was suppose to sound foolish. I'm not trying to give advice at all. I'm not an expert so hopefully 1000 people aren't out right now trying to survive in the wilderness based on a couple posts I've posted. Please don't do that

----------


## Wildthang

Deadleaf,

Good advice, shut up and learn dude!

----------


## hunter63

> That was just a joke. It was suppose to sound foolish. I'm not trying to give advice at all. I'm not an expert so hopefully 1000 people aren't out right now trying to survive in the wilderness based on a couple posts I've posted. Please don't do that





> Deadleaf,
> 
> Good advice, shut up and learn dude!


Deadend...I mean "leaf" is most likely long gone........

I guess the proper amount of pity wasn't coming his way fast enough....

...and sadly a Google search will pop up nonsense information as well as good......right to WSF's site.

----------


## kyratshooter

Dead End is what happens when you stop keeping score at the little league games, everyone gets a participation trophy and self esteem is handed out and not earned.

----------


## tundrabadger

> Dead End is what happens when you stop keeping score at the little league games, everyone gets a participation trophy and self esteem is handed out and not earned.


But do they call him Blade?


Actually, I have to say, not a word of a lie,  reading this little exchange made me take a look around and start applying for better jobs.  So that's something, anyhow.

----------


## Adventure Wolf

> Dead End is what happens when you stop keeping score at the little league games, everyone gets a participation trophy and self esteem is handed out and not earned.


Gone are the days of my childhood, when all second place meant was "this is the first loser".

----------


## crashdive123

> Gone are the days of my childhood, when all second place meant was "this is the first loser".


Or more importantly.......you need to work harder to achieve your goals.

----------

